# Last Years Eastern Haunters Con Costume Ball Video is up!



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Last Years Eastern\National Haunters Convention 
Costume Ball Video is up and done!
Our staff finished it over the weekend....check it out

Halloween Show | Halloween Costume Masquerade Ball Haunted House Tours EHC


You can view it directly here:
National Haunters Convention

Michael Bruner
Friday April 10 and Saturday April 11 - 2009 !
National Haunters Convention |Home Haunts | Haunted Show Conventions


----------

